# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Kaufberatung Board

## Affe20

Hey ich brauche eure Hilfe beim Kauf eines neuen Surfbords :Smile: 

Ich surfe seit 3 Jahren und will mir nun ein kleineres Brett kaufen. Bis jetzt fahre ich ein 125l Rocket Gt. Dieses Brett hat bis jetzt immer ausgereicht und war auch top. Aber nun will ich was Kleineres.
Ich bin 65kg schwer, fahr hauptschlich am Binnengewsser und meist mit einem 6.6er Naish Sprint. (Habe auch noch ein 5.5 und 4.7...aber die kleineres Segel sind fr mein altes Brett zu gro). 
Zum Fahrknnen: Die Halse funktioniert meistens sehr gut aber ich habe noch kleine Probleme beim Wasserstart :Frown:  

Nun wollte ich wissen welche Brettgre ihr mir empfehlen wrdet. Kann man mit einem 100l Board noch einen Schotstart machen fals der Wasserstart mal nich funktioniert?

Ich habe mir schon das Tabou 3S angeschaut? Was haltet ihr davon? Denk ihr die 96l Variante wre fr mich passend?

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
30 l berschuss reichen fr einen Schotstart.
Ich mach mit 90 kg zur Not noch einen Schotstart mit dem 107 er 3S.
Ist natrlich schon schon etwas wackliger und man taucht auch leicht ein.

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## SecretSpot

Hi,
125L auf dem See mit einem 6.6er Segel ist doch ziemlich optimal. Ich denke nicht, dass Du da vorschnell ein kleineres Brett brauchst. be lieber noch Manver auf dem jetzigen, da kommst Du schneller voran als mit einem kleinen Brett und 6.6er Dich abzukmpfen....

----------


## Affe20

Hmm naja das 125Gt is eig n top brett aber wenn mehr Wind ist, dann kann ich 6.6 irgendwann nicht mehr fahrn und mit nem 5.5er is des Brett nicht wirklich angenehm zu fahrn. Deswegen such ich n Brett fr mehr wind...Gardasee...
Des Tabou 3S is doch eig n top Brett oder?

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
sobald ich unter 7 qm fahren kann, gehe ich direkt aus kleinere Brett und mein "Groes" ist ein 125er Rocket.

Das 125er gleitet zwar wesentlich einfacher an als der 107er 3S, dafr steht man dann auf dem 3S wesentlich entspannter und braucht nicht so konzentriert zu fahren.

Meine Erfahrung vom Rocket 125 zum 3S 107:

Der Rocket ist wesentlich einfacher ins Gleiten zu bringen, da gengt schon die kleinste Be (ist allerdings auch ein Ltd). Der 3S braucht da schon etwas mehr Wind. Wenn aber genug Wind da ist, kommt man mit ihm auch spielend leicht ins Gleiten.  
Da ich den 3S im 3 Schlaufen-Setup fahre ist es natrlich viel einfacher, in die Schlaufen zu kommen (ist besonders bei ruppigen Bedingungen nicht nur fr einen Anfnger angenehm) als beim Rocket. Komm ich mit einem Segel beim Rocket an die Grenzen, kann ich mit dem 3S mit gleichem Segel noch locker raus. Der 3S liegt halt komplett problemlos an den Fen. Muss man sich einfach keine Gedanken drum machen. 
Wenn man aber immer das letzte aus dem Brett rausholen mchte, damit man der 1. an der Tonne ist, dann ist der 3S mit Sicherheit die falsche Wahl, da es einige schnellere Bretter gibt (u.A. der Rocket in vergleichbarer Gre um bei der Marke zu bleiben). Der 3S ist was fr alle nicht Speedbolzer, die einfach nur entspannt fahren wollen und dann und wann mal ber eine Welle abheben wollen. Laut neuestem Testbericht soll er auch super fr gesprungene New Scool Manver sein, kann ich aber nichts drber sagen, da ich mich bisher noch nicht mal an die Airjibe rangewagt habe.

Aber wie schon gesagt, zum entspannten Surfen ist der 3S super, da er vollkommen unkompliziert ist. Steht man auf Speed, gibt es bessere.

Aber ich steh halt auf das problemlose Verhalten beim 3S.


Hang Losse
Gerd

----------


## Knacki

P.S.
Fllt mir gerade noch ein. Mit einer kleineren Finne kannst du beim Rocket locker noch ne halbe Windstrke rausholen, bevor es unagenehm wird.
Den 125er kannst du bei Segeln unter 7 qm locker mit Finnen < 36 cm fahren. Fhrt sich dann wesentlich entspannter als mit der 44/46 er Serienfinne.

----------


## Affe20

Also vielen Dank fr die guten Tipps!
Ich fahre den Rocket im Moment schon mit einer kleineren Freewave-Finne und das Brett steigt bei mehr wind nicht so schnell  :Smile: 
Was den 3S angeht, so hat mir ein Freund geschrieben, dass er jemanden kennt, der einen 3s hat und ich diesesn mal testen kann. Ich finde es immer schwer Surfsachen zu kaufen ohne diese davor zu testen. Aber ich denke, dass der 3s gneau das richtige fr mich ist :Smile:

----------


## Affe20

Hey Leute,

ich wollte nochmal Nachfragen wegen dem Tabou S3. Gibt es groe Unterschiede zwischen dem 2010er und 2011er Model? Und welche Gre wrdet ihr mir empfehlen? 84l oder 96l? Ich wiege ca.65kg.

----------


## tigger1983

ne schwierige Frage...
Ich glaube ich wrde es so machen. Das ich den Rocket verticke. Bei deinem Gewicht ist der nur fr ca. 4bft interessant.
Dann wrde ich den 96l nehmen, 96l ist bei deinem Gewicht auch schon viel, wodurch du frh gleiten kannst. Tricks werden dir dort auch leichter fallen, als auf dem 84l Board.
Wenn du Spter mal bei 7Bft und mehr und oder Welle raus willst, holste dir ein ca. 70l Waveboard dazu.

das 84l Board wird dir nur spass bringen wenns hackt aufm See. Das ist an den meisten Tmpeln eher seltener der Fall...

----------


## Hiob10hiob

Sehe ich nicht so, ich wiege auch "nur" 63kg und empfehle dir klar den 84l 3S und deinen Rocket zu behalten.
Ich Surfe auf Seen (kleiner bei mir in Bayern, Podersdorf oder am Gardasee) und auf der Nordsee.
Bei wenig Wind (4Bft. die halt am hufigsten auf den Seen anzutreffen sind) fahr ich je nach Konstanz des Windes mit 7,2 auf einem 155l oder einem 103l Board. Ein Rocket, wie du ihn hast, wre da natrlich viel besser, als ein zu groes und eher zu kleines Board.
 Bei mehr Wind (obere 4 bis 8) bin ich zuletzt auf einem Naish Wave Quest mit ca. 85l gefahren. Der war bei 5 perfekt, ab 6-7, htte ich mir ein eher kleineres Board gewnscht.
Der 3S msste, da nicht so "alt waviges" Outline noch deutlich frher losgehen. 
Wenn du bei wenig Wind (4bft) schon tricksen mchtest, glaub ich bist du mit einem Freestyle Board besser beraten, sonst liegst du m. M. n. mit dem 84l 3S Gold richtig. 
Selbst der Schotstart hat bei mir mit dem 85l Naish noch einigermaen hingehauen. Fr unsere Gewichtslklasse ist nun mal das 80l Board der Allrounder (wie sonst bei 100 Litern)  :Wink: 

ps. ich hab mir ein 72l Quad, hauptschlich fr die Nordsee gekauft, wenn ich demnchst in den Norden/Sden ziehe, werde ich mit noch ein ca.85l Freestyle/Freemove Board zum tricksen dazuholen, aber noch reicht fr den Mittelwind mein 103l F2 Ride  :Wink:

----------


## Slatekelly

danke da nehm ich gleich was mit und noch die Frage wo kauft ihr eure Boards???

----------

